# AirRenew Drywall



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Have any of you guys heard of this or used it?

http://www.certainteed.com/airrenew


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I can't wait Tim! If Certainteed makes it and Mike Holmes is pushing It Than ya know It's gotta be a great product!!!!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have nearly zero respect for both! Less with Certainteed.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Here's some certainteed I tried to hang last week.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> Here's some certainteed I tried to hang last week.
> 
> View attachment 11107


Tear that brown paper off and keep it ! Works great for large patches .


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Throw the rest of the board in the yard. Maybe it will make the grass grow better!:blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't get the fuss with the mold and mildew resistant board .. The china board from the 90s was a bad deal! I get that ! But If you want to keep your home mold and mildew free .. Keep it dry!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Throw the rest of the board in the yard. Maybe it will make the grass grow better!:blink:


Certainteed makes synthetic drywall these days . It may kill the grass!!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I agree with you.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Tear that brown paper off and keep it ! Works great for large patches .


Or for when you run out of shirt sleeves!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> Or for when you run out of shirt sleeves!


I'd rather cut that ''go green'' paper up and send It to Al Gore so he can wipe his ass with it! He's one of the reasons why the products we use have gone to Chit. Everything went to chit when It went ''GREEN''!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

You nailed that for sure!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> I don't get the fuss with the mold and mildew resistant board .. The china board from the 90s was a bad deal! I get that ! But If you want to keep your home mold and mildew free .. Keep it dry!


I think its a scam. The back side of Moisture board is brown as drywall. The color side get painted, witch seals it form water. If you got a leaking pipe inside the walll where mold would thrive, you still have to cut the drywall to fix the leak.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I think its a scam. The back side of Moisture board is brown as drywall. The color side get painted, witch seals it form water. If you got a leaking pipe inside the walll where mold would thrive, you still have to cut the drywall to fix the leak.


:yes: had a customer a month ago that wanted to put moisture resistant on the ceiling in his kitchen and I had to ask him why......he was worried about some plumbing leaking later on......told him its all the same on the back side.....got the deer in the headlight look from him and replied with....you got a good point


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

mld said:


> Here's some certainteed I tried to hang last week.
> 
> View attachment 11107


 This started in the early 80's when they switched to recycled paper, and they keep trying to use lower, and lower quality on the brown side.

Moore forgets Al Gore invented the internet?


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

mld said:


> Here's some certainteed I tried to hang last week.
> 
> View attachment 11107


Was that before or after you got pissed and broke it?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Moore forgets Al Gore invented the internet?





:blink:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

There is no more certineed around here any more. All three supply houses have switched to USG. I always got good certineed. It was more solid than the others.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

nodnarb said:


> Was that before or after you got pissed and broke it?


Nope. Came off the stack looking like that.


----------



## FixitmanArizona (Oct 28, 2014)

Heck the picture of the stuff on their website shows the brown backing paper peeled off. Maybe you're not supposed to install theirs with it on? (In which case why is it there?)
According to their website this stuff has some "technology" in it that makes it act like a sponge and "absorb" formaldehyde and other "VOC" compounds. Heck if I wanted walls made out of sponge, I'd freaking PUT UP walls made out of sponge.
It really won't matter in the event of a leak, it all goes soggy and soft if you're using gypsum board anyway, and it'll have to be cut out and replaced. That's where I make my money, not installation.
And yes, people are WAY too freaked out now about mold and VOC's... We lived with them for how many centuries... and y'all gotta die someday, anyway. I figure these people want to live in a plastic bubble, can go right ahead and live in plastic houses. It's not for me.


----------



## synkoslim (Mar 23, 2010)

Acording to their tech data it will absorb 4% of its weight in VOC's. However once it is painted no air can get "thru" the board. And if it does absorb the VOC's now you have toxic walls in your house instead of the VOC's exiting when you open a window.


----------

